# Need a Good Linux FTP Server



## newtekie1 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd like one with a decent user interface for setting up the Users and Directories.  I use Filezilla on my Windows servers, and would like something similar for Linux.

I'm using Kubuntu, so pretty much anything that would work with ubuntu will work.

Thanks


----------



## Easy Rhino (Feb 12, 2010)

as a server i use proftpd with tls for secure connections. 

http://www.howtoforge.com/setting-up-proftpd-tls-on-ubuntu-8.10

you can either set it to only allow shell accounts or you can link it to a database of users. it is all command line tho so i am not sure if you want something like that.


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 12, 2010)

Proftpd like Easy mentioned is a very good FTP client -- and since you are running Kubuntu you should be able to download a gui application to control it -- no need for the command line.  Personally that's what I do.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 12, 2010)

another vote for proftpd


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 12, 2010)

I wonder why FileZilla doesn't make a server for Linux??

proftpd looks like an excellent suggestion.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 12, 2010)

regexorcist said:


> I wonder why FileZilla doesn't make a server for Linux??



different market&size, lots of open source competition, lots of established competition


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 12, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> different market&size, lots of open source competition, lots of established competition


Yea, I guess so,
but FileZilla is FOSS and the linux market size is growing every day 
(said with an optimistic tone of voice ).

Running a (linux) search on their "Server Support" forum
brought up about 175 posts asking the same or a similar question.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks, I'll look into Proftpd, need to find a GUI for it though, I hate using the command line for basic things like creating users and assigning them directories...


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 12, 2010)

learn to use the command line and you wouldnt want anything else after a while


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 12, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> learn to use the command line and you wouldnt want anything else after a while



It won't get you any women though.


----------



## r9 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have used vsftpd and no complaints here. And I suggest to use terminal. Configurations is editing config files that are well explained.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 12, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> learn to use the command line and you wouldnt want anything else after a while



I don't use the terminal in Windows, and I won't use it in Linux anymore.  If I wanted to use the terminal I wouldn't use a distro with KDE...still being forced to use the terminal is not only ass backwards, it is to this day a reason Linux will never be acceptable as a mainstream OS.


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 12, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Thanks, I'll look into Proftpd, need to find a GUI for it though, I hate using the command line for basic things like creating users and assigning them directories...


Did you check out Easy Rhino's link???


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 12, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> I don't use the terminal in Windows, and I won't use it in Linux anymore.  If I wanted to use the terminal I wouldn't use a distro with KDE...still being forced to use the terminal is not only ass backwards, it is to this day a reason Linux will never be acceptable as a mainstream OS.


Linux was designed around the command line which is where it's power comes from.
KDE is a Desktop Environment which runs on an Xserver, xorg is the popular choice currently, but there are many.
(KDE comes with Konsole a terminal designed for the command line  ).
Linux run level 5 (X11) if for GUIs, there are other run levels and none of them use a GUI.

Think of the command line or shell as an api to the kernel/kernel functions.

GUIs are only "front ends" to command line functions.

Without the command line... you are pissing in the wind


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 12, 2010)

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588

Check that link for directions on how to configure ProFTPD with a gui --


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 12, 2010)

@regexorcist: Correct, I know all of that, but my point is that still having to use the terminal is stupidannoying without coffee.  There should be a GUI to do everything, and IMO programs by default should come with said GUI.

I've used Linux on and off for 10 years, and it amazes me that it hasn't really evolved, the extremely basic stuff has gotten a little better, but pretty much everything beyond installing the OS and browsing the web still requires terminal commands.

And while I do know how to use the terminal, that isn't the issue here, the point is that I don't want to use the terminal.  It is bad enough I'm using the terminal for Apache2, MySQL, and PHP...

@xrealm20: Thanks!


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 12, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> @regexorcist: Correct, I know all of that, but my point is that still having to use the terminal is stupid.  There should be a GUI to do everything, and IMO programs by default should come with said GUI.


I think the GUI menu would be a little crowded w/ over 5,000 commands each with a GUI front end.

Now do you see the power of the command line??


----------



## r9 (Feb 12, 2010)

Linux is not mainstream for one reason and one reason only GAMES THE END. No one dare to mention WINE. And would never become mainstream because Linux is free and Games are so not free. One day maybe when companies would sponsor Video games in full  for in game commercials and advertising. 
@newtekie1 Give a chance to the command line and you will find out what are we talking about.
With windows we have our hands tied. GUI configuration does not have even close the freedom and power of the config file. It is impossible to put all options of a program in config menu it would be complicated options would be sorted in milion sub menus and grouped by the logic of the programer. Where in config file you just use find to find the word that you need.


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 12, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> @regexorcist: Correct, I know all of that, but my point is that still having to use the terminal is stupidannoying without coffee.  There should be a GUI to do everything, and IMO programs by default should come with said GUI.
> 
> I've used Linux on and off for 10 years, and it amazes me that it hasn't really evolved, the extremely basic stuff has gotten a little better, but pretty much everything beyond installing the OS and browsing the web still requires terminal commands.
> 
> ...



Not a problem -- shoot me a PM if you have questions on how to set it up, as I have one running here at home.


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 12, 2010)

r9 said:


> Linux is not mainstream for one reason and one reason only GAMES THE END. No one dare to mention WINE. And would never become mainstream because Linux is free and Games are so not free. One day maybe when companies would sponsor Video games in full  for in game commercials and advertising.
> @newtekie1 Give a chance to the command line and you will find out what are we talking about.
> With windows we have our hands tied. GUI configuration does not have even close the freedom and power of the config file. It is impossible to put all options of a program in config menu it would be complicated options would be sorted in milion sub menus and grouped by the logic of the programer. Where in config file you just use find to find the word that you need.


You speak much better than I  Thanks


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 12, 2010)

regexorcist said:


> I think the GUI menu would be a little crowded w/ over 5,000 commands each with a GUI front end.
> 
> Now do you see the power of the command line??





r9 said:


> Linux is not mainstream for one reason and one reason only GAMES THE END. No one dare to mention WINE. And would never become mainstream because Linux is free and Games are so not free. One day maybe when companies would sponsor Video games in full  for in game commercials and advertising.
> @newtekie1 Give a chance to the command line and you will find out what are we talking about.
> With windows we have our hands tied. GUI configuration does not have even close the freedom and power of the config file. It is impossible to put all options of a program in config menu it would be complicated options would be sorted in milion sub menus and grouped by the logic of the programer. Where in config file you just use find to find the word that you need.



Yes, I get it, the command line is very powerful, and GUIs are limitted.

However, for 90% of tasks, a GUI works pefectly.  It doesn't need to have 5000 commands when an FTP server is going to use maybe 50 of them.  There is no reason that a GUI can't be used, and if you need more freedom, fire up terminal.  This isn't an either or issue, you can have both.  For a simple ease of use standpoint, a well thought out GUI can work wonders.

And while games are an issue with Linux's mainstream image, it isn't the major factor.  Most users do not play games, at least not anything beyond the crappy flash games online.    Ease of use is still the major factor keeping Linux out of mainstream use.

Again, this isn't about giving the command line a chance, I have for 10 years, and I know how to use it.  This is about getting away from the command line because I'm tired of it.  Yes, it is powerful, but I'm tired of it.  I'd rather have a GUI that does everything I need instead of the command line that takes twice as long to set-up a user and their directory, and gives me 4999 other useless commands...



xrealm20 said:


> Not a problem -- shoot me a PM if you have questions on how to set it up, as I have one running here at home.



Thanks!  I'm going to be playing around with it some more once I have some free time at work today, so I might take you up on that.


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 12, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Yes, I get it, the command line is very powerful, and GUIs are limitted.
> 
> However, for 90% of tasks, a GUI works pefectly.  It doesn't need to have 5000 commands when an FTP server is going to use maybe 50 of them.  There is no reason that a GUI can't be used, and if you need more freedom, fire up terminal.  This isn't an either or issue, you can have both.  For a simple ease of use standpoint, a well thought out GUI can work wonders.


You bring up a great point... Linux is not only Configurable, it's Flexible!!

I'm glad Linux (whatever distro your using) is working out for you!!
Good luck with that free FOSS FTP server.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks to everyone.  I did go with Proftpd, for whatever reason the GUI would not install though, so I just went ahead and configured it through command line.

Of course now I'm having another problem with it, but I'll start another thread about that.


----------



## DirectorC (Feb 16, 2010)

I see proftpd is still the FTP daemon of choice for Linux 

Why another thread?


----------

